# Muscle memory explained



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Muscle memory explained by Matt Cahill Ever taken prolonged time off training, or been injured and laid-up for a while? Strength tends to drop quite rapidly, but you???ll notice that eventually, continued inactivity leads to muscle loss. If you???ve gotten back onto the training wagon you may have also noticed that your muscle mass returns [...]

*Read More...*


----------

